# No Hours in January



## sfspro (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi Fellers, Target switched me from seasonal SFS to permanent GM expert but I am not on schedule yet and I got message in my target portal inbox that I have to complete computer training again for GM. Before this I completed training for SFS but cross trained in different depts.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 12, 2021)

There are no hours in January ,because , it’s January, in retail.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2021)

Check the swap board if your store has one.
If not, download Kronos & look for shifts to pick up.
I've been picking up cashier shifts at least 1-2 a week.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 22, 2021)

We have the same problem at the grocery store I work at now. I often get 32 hours, instead of 40 this time of year (better than I saw when I was at SpoT). I've had it a little better or a lot better than that the past few weeks, as my supervisor is on vacation and I am considered the assistant manager. After working what will be 6 days and 42 hours this week I am ready for the boss to return and for 3 days off, despite only getting 32 hours and returning to my normal wage (I get paid the same rate as my boss while he is away).


----------



## sfspro (Jan 23, 2021)

You are doing the right thing redeye58 but I did cashier a lot in fact, I was a cashier at my previous store. Although it was a Grocery store but still, being a cashier is a nightmare. I don't want to work on register anymore. I do doordash instead of cashier.


----------

